# Looking for PT 845 magazines



## wonl2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello Forum Members, I have been looking for magazines for my PT 845 with no luck. Does anyone know where I can find them? I looked at Midway, Cheaperthandirt and other main companies but there are none to be found. Any ideas? Thanks in advance for your help.

wonl2


----------



## MR835 (Apr 7, 2012)

I got my last two at BUDS in KY. You might want to check KY Imports Inc, 502-244-4400

Good Luck in your hunt.

SAFE SHOOTING ALWAYS
MR835 IS GONE


----------

